# Topics > AI in car and transport > Personal electric transport, micromobility >  Segway PT, Segway Inc., Bedford, Hillsborough County, New Hampshire, United States

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Segway Inc.

Segway PT on Wikipedia

Inventor - Dean Kamen

----------


## Airicist

Become A Segway Dealer - Break Paradigms and Reap the Rewards

Published on Jan 7, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Segway Personal Transporter (PT) SE Launch Webinar 

 Published on Mar 24, 2014




> Segway announces new Segway Personal Transporter (PT) SE models and SegSolution accessory packages for consumer and commercial use.

----------


## Airicist

Ninebot acquires Segway Inc. 

Published on Apr 23, 2015

Article "Beijing-based Ninebot Acquires Segway, Raises $80M From Xiaomi And Sequoia"

by Catherine Shu
April 15, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Segway S-Pod brings Wall-E to real life

Jan 7, 2019




> The S-Pod is like a traditional Segway that you can sit in. The new egg-shaped two-wheeler from Segway-Ninebot is meant to let people sit while they effortlessly cruise around campuses, theme parks, airports, and maybe even cities. Instead of leaning to move, though, it’s controlled by a small joystick. And it has an eye-popping top speed of 24 miles per hour.

----------


## Airicist

Segway's S-Pod hands-on at CES 2020

Jan 8, 2020




> Once you get past oddities like bread-making machines, CES is really wouldn't be what it is without some forward-looking mobility concepts. Case and point: next week Segway and owner Ninebot will show off a prototype electric vehicle called the S-Pod that looks like a horseless chariot.
> 
> According to the two companies, the 330.7 pound S-Pod can cruise at a top speed of 24.8 miles per hour. They claim it's also easy to drive thanks to a feature that automatically balances the vehicle while it's moving. The current prototype can travel about 43.5 miles before its battery needs to be charged.


"Segway’s latest EV prototype looks like Professor X’s wheelchair"
The company will show off the concept vehicle at CES.

by Igor Bonifacic
January 3, 2020

----------

